# Moving to HK from Manila



## kontrabida (Jul 13, 2011)

Hello everyone.

I am an IT professional and soon to be working in Hong kong, the data center is located in Shatin,
can anyone tell me more about the area? will greatly appreciate it.

How about the accommodation? will a budget of 7K-8K /month for a 1br flat enough? Can you recommend a good and safe place for a single woman to live?

Another question, how do they treat women working in IT? do they discriminate? (i hope not. )

Hoping for replies.. thanks so much!


----------



## JWilliamson (May 31, 2010)

Shatin is a better and cleaner area in Hong kong. Actually is not really in the city. It has parks and open space but I think the price if a flat might cost more than 8,000. JW


----------



## kontrabida (Jul 13, 2011)

Thanks JW. 

it's good to hear Shatin is better than HK Island, I've been to hk before but mostly visited shopping and tourist spots. 

Can you recommend a good condo or residential bldg in Shatin? 

Thanks.


----------



## JWilliamson (May 31, 2010)

I myself do not know a particular condo at Shatin but I have gone there many times. I rented bikes there a rode around. I have some friends over there and I can ask them. JW


----------



## kontrabida (Jul 13, 2011)

That would be great. 

Thanks JW.


----------



## JWilliamson (May 31, 2010)

Shatin, New Territories Hong Kong Property - Square Foot

Apartment in Shatin / Fo Tan - Hong Kong Homes

Try these sites. JW


----------

